# New Project Horse



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

whoa that last picture is gorgeous!! frame it!  but he looks very pretty after you got at him lol! mane looks better as well! Good luck with the project :]


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

He's stunning!! But of course I'm a sucker for palominos. I hope you have fun working with him.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow he sure is a chucky monkey! I really look forward to pictures of him when you get him all shaped up!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's beautiful.  Looks really sweet!!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your comments!! I hope to keep you guys updated with pictures on how things are going!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

gosh hes beautiful!


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

Way to cute for words!!!!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

A very thick looking horse. Love the dapples.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Can't wait to see him in shape


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LOL!
Well, he definately did find his way into the apple barrel, didn't he?! 

He is a pretty boy, though, and you did a fab job of cleaning him up!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Lol, thanks WSArabians!!

His owner told me that about 2 months ago, he wasn't out at pasture, he was just in a dry lot given hay. But then he put him out at pasture and then gained all this weight even though he wasn't giving him hay, too. So now he's thinking about putting him back in the dry lot to help with his weight.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

God, he's huge.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Lol, I know!


----------

